# SPs and clumsiness



## speakslowlyplease

SPs are the creators, the 'doers', and it often says in type descriptions that we're very coordinated people. I know that we're not all _exactly _like our type descriptions, and that they're just a general outline to guide us. But I was just wondering, do any of you guys consider yourselves to be clumsy? 

Because although I do have Extroverted Sensing as my auxiliary function (ISFP), and I do agree with it (I live very much in the here and now, I love adrenaline-packed experiences and things that involve my senses and the world around me, I'm very detail-focused.etc), I'm forever tripping over my own two feet and I can't catch a ball to save my life. 

This might be partly because one of my eyes was crossed (esotropia) as a small child, and although I had an operation to correct it before I started primary school, but I've had other eyesight problems since. Also, most of family have poor hand-eye coordination, although I seem not to have it too badly. Saying that, I do love to draw and play piano. I also enjoy independent sports such as going to the gym, swimming, cycling and running. I am quite 'aware' of myself; it's more just a general clumsiness. 

I'm not saying that I doubt that I'm an SP, and that _all_ SPs have to have amazing coordination and be fantastic at sports (although I'm sure some are), because we've all got different talents. 

But it'd be interesting to know if anybody relates to this.


----------



## Permeate

speakslowlyplease said:


> SPs are the creators, the 'doers', and it often says in type descriptions that we're very coordinated people. I know that we're not all _exactly _like our type descriptions, and that they're just a general outline to guide us. But I was just wondering, do any of you guys consider yourselves to be clumsy?
> 
> Because although I do have Extroverted Sensing as my auxiliary function (ISFP), and I do agree with it (I live very much in the here and now, I love adrenaline-packed experiences and things that involve my senses and the world around me, I'm very detail-focused.etc), I'm forever tripping over my own two feet and I can't catch a ball to save my life.
> 
> This might be partly because one of my eyes was crossed (esotropia) as a small child, and although I had an operation to correct it before I started primary school, but I've had other eyesight problems since. Also, most of family have poor hand-eye coordination, although I seem not to have it too badly. Saying that, I do love to draw and play piano. I also enjoy independent sports such as going to the gym, swimming, cycling and running. I am quite 'aware' of myself; it's more just a general clumsiness.
> 
> I'm not saying that I doubt that I'm an SP, and that _all_ SPs have to have amazing coordination and be fantastic at sports (although I'm sure some are), because we've all got different talents.
> 
> But it'd be interesting to know if anybody relates to this.


I used to be clumsy, but I've grown out of it. I had flat feet and couldn't really figure out how to use them properly as a kid, but since I started lifting weights those problems pretty much disappeared. We have to practice somehow, just like everyone else!


----------



## AustenT09

I'm not clumsy at all. I've had my phone for 4 years and have probably dropped it one time, but I know some friends who have to get a phone every 3 months because they drop them so often and break them.


----------



## monemi

I'm not clumsy but I'm sure it's not that unusual for some SP's to be clumsy.


----------



## Thalassa

I can dance and express myself with my body, and even still do child like things like balance myself on beams or crawl up and stand on things, but I can't catch a baseball to save my life.

I have a pretty amazing ability to react, I have done a 360 in the middle of the freeway (100 mph) and kept driving without a hitch and also flipped a car on to its hood and back to the tires, and again kept driving, without a scratch on me.

But I have totally fell out of bed, stubbed my toe, and I find sex in the shower so awkward I don't enjoy it.

Whatever.


----------



## Fat Bozo

Yep, I'm quite clumsy but I also have very quick reflexes. So, I'm the cartoon character who knocks the antique vase off the ledge but then catches it before it hits the ground.


----------



## Tucken

I'm like Bozo or used to be. It's because I was always very self-conscious so I had lots of anxiety in me. Even so sometimes I've gotten into the moment and pulled off some amazing stunts. So Id say I have a lot of coordination or flow underneath but anxiety, awkwardness always got in the way. I'm opposite to most people in that I'm clumsy usually but move like an oiled lightning if there's a crisis and then I'm not fearful at all. 

These days I'm in pretty good shape and feel good about myself so Im rarely clumsy. ^__^


----------



## axeshredder78

Total clutz, but have gotten better over the years


----------



## FlightsOfFancy

Hmm, interesting. Not an SP, but I've taught myself to sing and can learn dance steps quite fast. The only thing is I need to do all of this without sensory bombardment. E.G. I don't feel comfortable with people watching me until I've learned it all.


----------



## Brian1

I always seem to trip on the side walk because my feet are shit,but, I always manage to catch myself before I hit the ground. I think it's because of the quick reflexes.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

Im such a klutz but suprisingly durable if I fall I catch myself and normally feel nothing unless there are scratches on me. Which is suprising scince I do not drink milk so my bones should be weak. I have only broke my finger bone once thats it. I get up fast to.


----------



## Choice

I daydream too much, so I walk into things. I'm terrible at keeping my balance during anything that requires it until after practice. My reflexes are terrible (ball is rolling out window...*decides to stand still*...*wait, I should've reacted!*), although that can be rehearsed. After I push buttons, or place things on a table, I neglect to look back, so things drop off etc.


----------



## IntoTheBlue

Flat footed till 4 so apparently I tripped a lot. Had severe asthma till 12 so in sports Im clumsy with poor movements given how I only have 30 mins of practice a day.
By then I avoided sports or not interested in most of it because of how I grew up. Also no I never read books in my free time.

It also doesn't help that I keep losing in my outdoor playtime(given a lack of practice) so I learned to be indifferent to competition.

Can't complain much when the only things I can do all day is design with lego, watch TV or break toy electronics with a screw driver.


----------



## JB Nobody

Absolute klutz, but it's turned into an advantage as I've gotten older. My reaction times are fairly quick, I'm able to keep the damage at a minimum, as I'm good at catching things I knock over and staying on my feet when I slip a little. When I do trip over something, I can still fall properly and hop back up, whereas a lot of people my age are traumatized when they fall, and I'm not that old. As others have said, it helps to be in decent physical shape.


----------



## Kayleigh

As a kid, I was super clumsy. I attribute it to my Se... I was just always taking in everything around me and not paying attention to where I was going. :tongue:

I've grown out of it for the most part... but I still have my moments.


----------



## sarakmiti

Im also ssssssuuuuper clumsy... and also completely oblivious of my surroundings bad at coordination bad at sports and physical activities in general bad at remembering streets and places and finding my way bad at concentrating bad at learning dance moves and everything else...
Glad to see I'm not the only one


----------



## pianodog

I'm definitely clumsy. I've dropped everything like 10 times in the last 4 days or something. I run into walls alot, though I've learned how to stop that from happening. Fortunately Se can be used to learn to get around by feeling making you less likely to run into something.


----------



## SuperSoaker

When my Ti is heavily engaged or during severe stress and low blood sugar I can become clumsy. Otherwise I'm the opposite. Freaking Ninja!


----------



## Vtile

By far not a freakin ninja, but I have really good reflexes. Which is n't a good thing always like when dropping ie. kitchen knifes of the table (un organization while working) I once or twice picked them up from the middle of air. Now I just let them drop and move my leg away. 

I tend to hit my toes to every corner pand table leg while gliding my feets while walkin at home I kind of seeing the floor with my feets. This happens home when Im thinking and wondering around with autopilot on.

Outside of the home no I'm not glumsy I never (knockin' the wood) zone out so completely that I'm not aware of my surroundings.


----------



## FakeLefty

I'm not that clumsy, actually. Occasionally I do end up being a bit of a klutz because my mind's been numbed by lack of sleep, but I have pretty good reflexes, and I have very good hand-eye coordination.


----------

